# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare > Muzika botërore >  Heavy/Thrash/Death Metal

## dimegeni

Ho me ca boni?
Mire jeta e metalit?

Po gjithe keto postime ketu dhe nuk paska goca metalare ky forum,apo vetem lexojne?
Para ca kohesh pash koncertin e Cannibal Corpse,shume i vecante,dhe tani po pershendes me nje kenge te atyre gjithe gocat metalare te forumit.......me kengen "Faked with a knife"

ok..ok ..ti lejm per nje moment kto gjona,di te them qe te shtunen Londra ka vetem nje emer dhe ai eshte  IN  FLAMES.Yes njerez,grupi suedez vijne ketu per koncert.Single i tyre "The quiet place" arriti ne vendin e #2 te chart-it suedez.Nuk ka pas grup asnje grup extreme qe ta boj kete.Albumi "Soundtrack to your escape" arriti ne vend te #3 ne Suedi dhe u fut ne chartet e te gjith kontinenteve.Vetem se ky album ka marre pak nga nu-metal.Kur e degjova ne fillim nuk me pelqeu dhe aq po sa me shume e degjon vetem kur i kap bits and pieces qe jan klas fare.
Per mua jon grupi numer 1 .

ps.dhe sa per Metallica...respekt per ta te vjetrit dhe fak "the new kids on the block"

Keep supporting death metal ......as George from CC says "are you a fakin man or what"

----------


## Behemoth

Hahaha. Shiko kush erdhi. Po ti o themeluesi i temes nga ke humb. S'je duk fare kendej nga forumi. Edhe une u bo ca dite qe s'jam aktivizuar. Futem me shpesh te http://www.diskutime.com/forumi/forumdisplay.php?fid=13 se eshte disi me aktive. Plus qe aty ka ca deathista. Aty te gjeta dhe nje bateriste tamom per grupin tat por fatkeqsisht ajo eshte ne Kosove. 

Ej, CC fuqishem fare. Koka si ventilator, e pse jo, e kishte qafen si trung Corpsegrinder. Ishte e forte ajo qe tha ai 
_- Are there any girls here?_ 
_"yeaaaaahhhhh"._  Gjithe gocat ne salle pergjigjen
_OK, this song is dedicated to all of you. This one is F@#ked with a knife_". 
Hahahaa, fuqishem. 

Mora keto dy te fundit Kataklysm. Tulle fare, me sa riffs te fuqishem. Cudi se si nuk me kane pelqyer me perpara. Megjithse ka kohe, do kene ndryshuar.

Dhe Finntroll te merkuren dolen mire fare, megjithse ca mban mend ti? E kishe menjen te llapa. Te iku rasti me bo muhabet me Perti e Norther. Gjynof qe harrum aparatin.

In Flames te shtunen. Get ready to rock.

----------


## dimegeni

In Flames fituan cmimin "Best underground act" nga Metal Hammer,gjithashtu do jene ne koncert me Metallica ne Bremen te Gjermanise, 16 qershor ky muhabet.
Kitaristi me i mire u shpall Dimebag Darrell,ex-Pantera.
Video me e mire "Love is only a feeling" nga The Darkness,a ka band me te poshter se keta mejau?

Ca lajme flash

Marilyn Manson po ankohet se si asnje nga firmat kozmetike nuk i bojn oferte per reklame,pretendon se makiazhi i tij eshte shume me i mire sesa shume aktore te Hollymutit.

Sting do jet per nje koncert ne Shquperi.

50 cent do jet gjithashtu per nje koncert ne Shqiperi (jam fut me nje kurs per sniper)

Ne Austri egziston nje fshat qe quhet Faking (shkruhet njesoj si fucking),dhe nga votimet e fundit do li qe banoret e tij nuk duan tia ndrojn emrin per nder te themeluesit...Herr Fakin

Une vdes per Christina Milian

----------


## Behemoth

*Demigen, a ka ndonje vend te lire te ai kursi i snajperit? Prenoto 2 per mua plak, une dhe Beneti, se dhe ai eshte i interesuar. Dhe po shpetoi kesaj rradhe 50Cent nga plumbi, then I will admit that there is a god.*

DUke shtuar dicka nga lajmet e fundit, Alex Liaho ka ikur nga Children Of Bodom - besoj se e ke mor vesh. Pune dreqi se do ti shihja ne Wacken kete vere.

----------


## hyperspeeeed

A mund te me tregon dikush se a ka ndonje bend arab ose me melodi orientale te death metal-it apo metali-t ?"flm

----------


## CountGrishnackh

oriental death metal qe njof un:

ARALLU dhe ORPHANED LAND nga israeli.

MELECHESH nga hollanda.

AJDATH nga jordania.

----------


## Behemoth

Hyperspeed

CG ta ka thon mire - Orphaned Land & Melechesh jane te rekomandushme (Mesopotamian Metal). Ato 2 te tjeras nuk i kom digju me thon te drejten. (Ajdath une i dija polak)

Mqs do me u largu pak nga influenca orientale drejt Black Metal ne Izrael, une do te sugjeroja 
Bishop Of Hexen (Archive of an enchanted philosophy - 1997)
Salem (BM in Israel qe prej 1985 - albumet e para ia vlejne, tani vone pak si Doom)
Grimoire (A requiem for the light)

Kom nja 2 kenge nga Midgard (Melancholic Iranian BM) dhe Azaroth/Necroforest (split CD) nga Emiratet. Do thush ti pse i digjoj keto grupe nga fundi i botes? Muzika nuk eshte ndonje gje te vecante por imagjino ti muzike BM, Anti-Islamic ne mes te arabise. Keta tipa ose jane budallenj ose jane te guximshem. Shpresoj te jete kjo e fundit.

----------


## tom

si sot 1 vit perpara, kom shku me pa metallica ne koncert..ka qen nje nga koncertet me te mira qe kom pa ...erdhen prap para 2 muajsh po si pash dot sepse nuk e preva dot bileten shpejt ,sold out qe ne oret e para...me thon te drejten mos ja fusni pordhes kot per sa i perket metallica..kush ka qen ai ne tiron(po flas per metalaret shqiptar )qe ska nejt si qeni perpara radios me incizu noi kong te metallica ...respekte per ozzy..per mu ai osht i pari me black sabbath qe ka bo metal o njerez...
shumica e grupeve te tjera qe po permenden ktu te dalin iher nga ato klube te vogla ku mbushen plot me 200-300 veta ne ta provojn iher te mbushin noi stadium plot ashtu sic po bojn metallica per 2 dekada rrjesht.....
respekt te gjith metalareve shqiptare..kujtoni kohen kur shkojshit nga i cep i tirones deri ke cepi tjeter vetem per te nigju noi thrash tek shpija e no njonit...
ej a e ma no njoni men LUSH METALIN?
o, muajin tjeter jom per SOULFLY..do jet e 4 here qe shof MAX CAVALERA live..

----------


## Behemoth

Veshin te radio o plak cdo mesnate tu mendu se mos kapnim ndonje stacion metali. E mban mend Happening andej nga '89-90 qe jepte Heavy Metal tip Pioson, Alice Cooper, Motley Crue? Jepte shpesh dhe One e Metallica por vetem gjysmen e kenges se pastaj u bote e rende.

Po andej nga 92-93, Claudio Sordi te Radio Italia Uno (me duket se ashtu u quante) cdo te hene rreth ores 10? I me kenoqte se jepte vecse tulle, Nocturnus, Suffocation, Sinister, Winter, Brujeria etj etj. Jepte qamet ca grupe italion si Sadist (vija te fuqishme), Mortuary Drapes, Death SS, Electrocution (brutal fare keta). Kush e di nga bohen ato kaseta tani. 

Po kur shkoshim neper shpite e njoni tjetrit (kush kishte satelit) ne 10 te notes me pa Headbangers Ball me Vanessa Warwick. Kur vite ora 12 e kthenim te Adult Channel se ishte free view per 10 minuta. Hahaha. Akoma e kom nje kasete video me nja 2-3 ore Death/Thrash nga Headbangers Ball. Edhe ate Hard & Heavy me Testament, Voivod, Exodus, Overkill, Heathen etj etj qe u ka pas dhone te Muzeumi andej nga 92shi me duket. Fuqishem.

Kane qene kohe te lavdishme ato o Tom. Dhe metali ka qene me i hajrit atehere. No electronics, keyboards and shit like this. Just pure f@#king metal.

----------


## Hyllien

Per mua vetem Doom- Metal kryeson. Nuk mund te arrihen My Dying Bride, Anethema dhe Paradise Lost, sidomos albumet e vjetra te Anathemas(Silent Enigma e tutje Illiad of Woes).

Ne skenen Heavy preferoj Iron Maiden, pasi ai eshte dhe grupi i pare heavy metal qe kam degjuar.

----------


## Behemoth

Shkoni te www.wacken.com ku do te gjeni galerine e fotove nga ky i kundit. Ja nja dy po i fus une. 

Ndonje shans qe ndonjera prej ketyre vajzave te jete shqiptare???? Oh po, pothuajse asnje shans.

----------


## Behemoth

E dyta eshte gjate Children Of Bodom.

----------


## Behemoth

Tom o plak. Mundohu te gjesh keto 2 albume. Jane Power Metal gjermon dhe jane klas fare. 

Paragon - Law of the Blade (2002)
Brainstorm - Soul Temptation (2003)

Paragon jane pak a shume si Running Wild ose Rage. Solot i kane te fuqishme. Ky nuk eshte i fundit por eshte me i mire per mendimin tim. Brainstorm jane disi me Thrash se Paragon, pak a shume si Nevermore nqs i njef. Nuk jane dosido Power Metal. Keta jane te rende dhe pak keyboard. Old Fashion Metal. 

Nje nga me te preferuarit e mi jane Falconer (suedez). Kane 3 albume per mua te tre ia vlejne:
Falconer (2001)
Chapters From A Vale Forlon (2002)
The Sceptre of Deception (2003) 

Check 'em out. Full Satisfaction Guaranteed.

----------


## Hyllien

Nje grup tjeter nga Brazili qe mua me pelqen eshte Kandelabrum. Nuk i kam pare live asnjehere, por nje shoku im kur ka qene ne Brazil ka marre dhe demon e tyre te pare(nuk di me kan bere gje apo jo). Emri i demo-s eshte Apocrypha. Ne kohet e Audiogalaxy-t u perhap me ritme shume shume te shpejta si kenge, dhe pati nje sukses te kenaqshem. 

Disa nga kenget

Kandelabrum - Black Chariot
Kandelabrum - Extasy Ex inferis
Kandelabrum - Pure Silence, Perfect Darkness
Kandelabrum - Rigor Mortis
Kandelabrum - The Foucault Pendulum
Kandelabrum - This Void (Earth)
Kandelabrum - Whispers of Lilith

-------------

Sa per Metallicat, un per vete vetem albumin Master of Puppets dhe Black pelqej. Te tjerat nuk jane gje. Te pavdekshem per mua ne arenen Metal ne pergjithesi mbeten Iron Maiden, sidomos albumet e para te tyre qe jane nje kryeveper.

----------


## Behemoth

Morbid plako, ke humb koncert te fuqishem dje. Some OLd School Death Metal si Obituary & Master. Ishte fuqishem fare. Une isha gjith ankth se mos i kishte pre floket John Tardy por nuk u zhgenjeva. Floket njesoj si ketu e 15 vjet para. Dhe Trevor Perez s'kishte ndryshu fare (vec mjekres si viking). E lujten sallen plak, apo nuk ishte mbush Electric Ballroom plot. Me kishte mor malli per pak muzike te 88-90s.

----------


## Behemoth

Ja ca foto nga koncerti. Long Live REAL Metal.

----------


## Dr Rieux

Ej si kane ardh kohet, jemi plak me duket. Dikur ene une e maja veten per metalar po kam kohe qe jam zbut. Kto grupet qe permendi ju me ngjajne te pangjume fare. Une per vete akoma degjoj Metallica (para 90), Maiden, Helloween, Priest, Accept dhe pastaj kaloj te hard-rock-u. 

Po Def Leppard, GNR apo Van Halen i ngjon njeri ?

----------


## Behemoth

Une kujtova se kjo teme eshte per Heavy Metal dhe jo Hard Rock!!! 

Nejse, koncerti dje i Krisiun Behemoth Incantation & Ragnarok ishte krize fare. TRUE F@#KING METAL. Akoma me bucasin veshen nga 3 vellezrit brazilian, sidomos nga bateria e Max Kolenses. 

Behemoth - si gjithmone bisha. I kom pa 4 here dhe gjithmone akoma me mire duken. Teknikisht jane ne bote tjeter. Hail Poland!!!!!!

Kur te bohem mbare po fus ca foto.

----------


## Behemoth

Sic premtova me lart, ja ca foto nga koncerti me i fuqishem i vitit.

1- Ragnarok

----------


## Behemoth

Behemoth (Yeah, that's my name!!!)

----------

